# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تغییرات نمرات

## MohammadRed

یکی از دوستام برای اینکه مدرسش رو که دبیرستان خوبی هم نیست با به مدرسه خیلی بهتر عوض کنه که باید کارنامه دهمش رو جعل کنه تا بتونه توی امتحان ورودی شرکت داده بشه (به خاطر شرط معدل اون مدرسه)
حالا بنظرتون ممکنه که کارش رو بفهمن یا از طریق سابقه تحصیلی یا سامانه های آموزش پرورش (مثل سیدا و ...) لو و ضایع بشه؟؟

----------


## SINA_1384

بله لو میره و اصلاً نباید این کار رو انجام بدید، در ضمن فقط کارنامه نیست که، تو خیلی جا ها مثل پادا، سیدا، حتّی خود مدرسه هم ثبت شده و چنین عملی ممکن نیست.

----------

